

Infographic:  A Cell Phone Traffic Jam at Fenway Park - kellyreid
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonbruner/2012/06/28/infographic-a-cell-phone-traffic-jam-at-fenway-park/

======
kellyreid
I've had this happen in quite a few places, including Wrigley Field, GenCon,
and other large events. This infographic explains the timing better than any
I've seen yet.

